# New Holland 488 Hayliner belt replacement



## Roger S

I am trying to replace the drive belt for sickle bar and would like to know if any one has changed one.Ithink I have to remove the gear box to remove the belt. Thanks, Roger S.


----------



## hunt2r

Yes you have to pull the gear box.


----------



## mlappin

hunt2r said:


> Yes you have to pull the gear box.


Huh...somebody took a step backwards there, our old 495 you undid a chain coupler and slid half the coupler on the shaft to make room to get the belt in.


----------

